#   >   >   >   :   .

## Ҹ

. 
     ,          . 
          ,       -   ,   .    - .      -       .      .

? 
:  , ,    17 ,   3,3  2,3 ,   (),   ()..
    .,   - .
 ,     ( ) -  , .
    ,  ,   ( ),    . 
,     50-70  :1: ,  .,        (         ).  . ( -26-28 ,   -4-6..         -   ..
   "" -  10-15  ( )  .
    8 ,        -  -  -  - ..
      -  ..
     -  . 
   ,   -  (   )  . 

 ...    .
           16 ,         12     .
   ..
      (   8 ,  ..  ).  . .       -    ,      ...
     -       .      ..
     . 
 :1:       ,      .
  .(102   ,    )
    . ,        .
   ,       -        (..   ...)
     1-2     8  .
  ,   ,    ,   1-3..
    -    ...
    -    21 , 25     ,        ,        (      -        ,     ).

. 
    ,    -   (   :1:   . 
      ,   8      ,    ..
  ,   ,  ..   -..
 -2,2 ,       -  75 ,  7500 (         -9200),   ,   31   :1: 
 -3,2 ,   ,    -     ..      .. 
    - - .  :2:           ..    .    ..       :1:

----------

:1:  .     ,          :7:       .  -  ,  :017:

----------


## Ҹ

? 
   ..
 ,           8,5    (    )-   ..
 .
   - - -   . 
   " "     ,   ,     ( )    (,     :1: -         ,     ,  , ,   . 
      ( 5 ),  3  (        ) 
 ,     (  ) ,  .
   -    ! 
  ,,   (  -),    ,  ..
     (          -      ..       ,  ,    ,  , - ,          :1: -           .  ,    ,  ,         :1: .        -     ..

 20-30    ,     - - ,   ?     ..
  -  ,      : "-  " ,   -         "-" ,    :1:  
  .    (        ),  ,    -   ,   (  ),   ..
       -  -    . ..

----------


## Ҹ

-     ,  "             (    -   ).
     , ,     .
     ...,       ,      - ,    74   2     :1:       - 56  -      ..  -     - ,      ,     :1:       , -   -   (    ),       -      ..
     -        ,        ,     .   15  ,   ,    ,         ,     "      "      :1:  
    .. 
        "" -   ,        .      ""  ,     , , , ,  (?).  ..  - -    .  !    ,        -      ... (      -  -    -  -  2,2 -    ?     ..  ..

----------

,    .         ,   .    ,       ,    .
      .

----------

-   "",    )      ,     ,    !

----------


## Ҹ

. 
.

----------

,    ))

----------

:050:

----------


## alena012

> . 
> .


  !    !

----------

